# Depression vs DP



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

Whats the main difference and which one is worse? I know you cannot measure pain but I think depression is worse than dp. The problem is I dont know whats the main difference.

When you are depressed you feel sad, no energy etc. With DR/DP you have some energy but no feeling to it so whats the difference?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

But does it really matter which is worse? they're both awful. It's like asking would you rather lose your left leg or your right?


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

Lol wtf. You clearly haven't experienced real DPDR.


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

Catharsis said:


> Lol wtf. You clearly haven't experienced real DPDR.


perhaps. I have chronic DP and i can function almost proffesionaly when there is no anxiety attached. I guess i adapted to it. I get periodic attacks of DP and they are AWEFULL.

But also when I am depressed it sucks big time

and perhaps u havent experienced real depression


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Mixed state bipolar is much worse then dp/dr. Thats where your manic and depressed at the same time.

It makes dp/dr seem pleasant.


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

comfortably numb said:


> Mixed state bipolar is much worse then dp/dr. Thats where your manic and depressed at the same time.
> 
> It makes dp/dr seem pleasant.


thank you


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

I have almost recovered from DP and what I am left with is depression. I think the depression is worse. THe difference for ME were

DP-I felt like I didn't know myself, A stranger in the mirror, familiar things seemed unfamiliar, I felt like I was going insane and everyone knew it. I questioned existence of myself and of everything

Depression....sense of hopelessness, despair, no energy. I don't question my existence of everything and it all seems too real (and not very positive)

But I overcame DP so I am trying to overcome or just deal with the depression.


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

comfortably numb said:


> Mixed state bipolar is much worse then dp/dr. Thats where your manic and depressed at the same time.
> 
> It makes dp/dr seem pleasant.


all personal opinion

derealization can bring out all sorts of weird shit in ones mind. depression, bi-polar, YES feeling like you are going insane, overthinking shit, hopelessness, all sorts of shit

it really depends on the person i think. for me, that fear of losing my mind, is worse than feeling like nothing means anything i'd rather just die.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

I rather be depressed; as that's a walk in the park to over come other then chronic DR/DP which has a dose of brain fog just to tip it :wink:


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

Darren said:


> I rather be depressed; as that's a walk in the park to over come other then chronic DR/DP which has a dose of brain fog just to tip it :wink:


aye, the brain fog is a bitch! even if you wanted to overcome it you can't cleary think about it long enough before you blank out. atleast thats what it is for me.


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

the only time i can't feel any negative or positve emotion with dr, is when i'm dpd at the moment too


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

I've only been depressed while I was DP'd, and that was a horrible combination. DP by itself is cake compared to both, but I assume they are about equally horrible.


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

i thought dp/dr was usually fromed out of severe depression and anxiety as a meaning to cope by dissociating from yourself


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

?real?ity? said:


> i thought dp/dr was usually fromed out of severe depression and anxiety as a meaning to cope by dissociating from yourself


There are lots of things that cause DP/DR. 
I think that DP/DR, depression & anxiety can all feed into each other and you can start with one and end up with all three. 
or not


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

This morning I started to assume once "again" that my DR/DP is linked to inhaling lighter fluid, the effect it gave me was that I couldn?t locate my limbs, I had to bite down on my tongue and that still made me feel as if I couldn?t locate it because? it felt as if my boundaries of my body had been smashed, and so I/it felt/feels as if I can not locate where my limbs are? it?s quite difficult to explain what I mean.


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

Layla said:


> ?real?ity? said:
> 
> 
> > i thought dp/dr was usually fromed out of severe depression and anxiety as a meaning to cope by dissociating from yourself
> ...


definately



Darren said:


> This morning I started to assume once "again" that my DR/DP is linked to inhaling lighter fluid, the effect it gave me was that I couldn?t locate my limbs, I had to bite down on my tongue and that still made me feel as if I couldn?t locate it because? it felt as if my boundaries of my body had been smashed, and so I/it felt/feels as if I can not locate where my limbs are? it?s quite difficult to explain what I mean.


do you mean from smoking?

i use to smoke marijuana and marijuana is the worse for inhaling lighter fluid. marijuana is tough and burns slow :O


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

No mate... I inhaled ligher fluid in a aerosol can like this:


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Darren said:


> No mate... I inhaled ligher fluid in a aerosol can like this:


Why? :shock:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

Deep depression when i was 19, I assumed i'd never break out of it... so i wanted some kind of happieness... although it was more a nightmare.


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

Darren said:


> Deep depression when i was 19, I assumed i'd never break out of it... so i wanted some kind of happieness... although it was more a nightmare.


dude.......http://www.justsayn2o.com/


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

Well it was either that or ending my life... "do dhe math" =P


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

How long did you do solvent's for darren? I doubt a little bit of use would cause permanent damage. Although on the brain damage scale im sorry to say that solvent's take the cake.

I know a few guy's that huffed solvent's quite abit and now there fine. Hell i did abit of glue sniffing when i was younger and quite stupid and my old noggin is still workin fine. Or more or less fine anyway.

I did it for the same reason's as you more or less. I was depressed as hell only i was about 10 or so when i did this not 19. By then i had good old alcohol and whatever powder or pill's came along to drown my sorrows in. Too bad you cant drown them only submerge them for a short time.

Id still have to say that really dark depression is much worse then dp/dr any day of the week.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah good question, I did it twice? lol, so it?s not even worse making you guys aware I did it? yet I had an ?out of body experience? with it? soo? hum

Yeah, depression is worse? yet? the pain allows you to feel alive? they both have their pros and cons? to where depression can make counsellers outta people? and DR/DP is just funky as fook? I?m gonna miss it when it?s time for me to ?grow up? =)


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

I don't think its a good idea to play "Which condition is worse", especially because everyone will always think that they're own state is worse than everyone else's.

For me the depression came first, but DP and depression have gone hand in hand ever since I first experienced DP. Both are really fucking painful places to be, for similar and for different reasons.

Personally what I find the hardest is knowing full well what is happening and how bad I am feeling. KNOWING without a doubt, logically, that I can pull myself out and start healing again.

But just not having the motivation to do it. Sitting there and looking at everything I could be doing to make my life better...

...and then not doing it.

That's what makes me frustrated with myself.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

If you are in the midst of a severe depresson it is very very serious. Your whole mind is completely stuck in fight or flight circular depressive thoughts, and is much more serious than the sort of depression which a lot of people get nowerdays when they just feel empty, down and tired. Severe depression is one of the worst states to be in my experience because it is more harsh and negative while my experience with dp it just seems more empty and lifeless. But on the plus side there is more you can do to get out of depression than you can with dp so I would rather be depressed as I now know how to deal with it.


----------

